# Are there any 2.7 or S4 gurus in the Minneapolis area?



## billmn (Feb 20, 2004)

It looks like my water pump has failed in a spectacular fashion https://youtu.be/vhNmfGc-s0U, so it is time to do a TB, water pump etc and I'm not sure I want to do it myself.... 

But Im looking for either tools to borrow or a guru that would want to do the entire job.... I what I am not sure about is that my car has been leaking a bit of coolant since I bought it almost a year ago, but not that much and just enough to be a minor annoyance untill the last month or two when the leaking has been steadily increasing to a half gallon or more every two days.... I am concerned that I might have done damage to my engine or turbos due to decreased coolant flow for the last month or so..... What do you guys think?


----------



## lojasmo (Dec 23, 2002)

Mnaudi.com


----------

